# Netopia 3000 on multiple pc's



## neomatrix (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a netopia 3000 with a 3 meg dsl connection. I have a dlink 8 port 10/100 switch, and 5 computers hooked to it. How (if there is a way) can I make the bandwidth be equally distributed to each computer and make it so that the internet traffic on one computer wont affect the speed of the internet on the other pc's? I have a lot of traffic on my server due to a new local service I am providing for small businesses. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I tried to get a faster dsl service but none is available from my providor.:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need a router that has QoS capability. I don't know what the Netopia 3000 provides, check and see if it has that capability.


----------



## neomatrix (Aug 6, 2006)

I dont know whether mine does or not, here is a screen shot of my config page.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it has a lot of neat stuff, but I don't see anything that jumps out and says it has QoS capability.

Did you drill down in some of those categories under Services and see if anything jumps out that might be bandwidth limiting?


----------



## neomatrix (Aug 6, 2006)

I looked under Differentiated Services and think that maybe this might be similar... See pic
If it is, how do I use it?:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't know how to use it, but it looks promising. I'd talk to Netopia tech support, they're supposed to help their customers with issues like this. 

If that fails, you'll just have to tinker with it and see if you can get it to do what you want.


----------

